# 16 days late



## Donnalever (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi am 16 days late for period I've done 2 test both negative.ive got sore breast and been sick but still negative and no period what shall I do.my periods aren't always on time but I never go over 2 weeks before.


----------



## ISISandOSIRIS (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to mothering. Have you taken any medications (such as fertility meds) this month which could have caused a cyst? Cysts may also appear without meds. Are you sure you certain you ovulated when you normally do (any stress, good or bad, can delay ovulation)?

My periods are like clockwork, but I've had an odd month. I know for me, when my period come late I feel physically awful/sick until it comes. After 16 days, a hpt is going to be very accurate, so it's unlikely that you're pregnant. If it were me, I'd make an appt with the gyno to find out what may be going on. They will probably order a bloodtest to r/o pregnancy.


----------



## Donnalever (Aug 7, 2012)

No I haven't taken anything no stress I am having blood test next week and going to do pregnancy test from doctors


----------

